
Digg overtakes Facebook; Both cross 20 million U.S. Unique Visitors - zx76
http://blog.compete.com/2007/06/20/digg-overtakes-facebook-cross-20-million-visitors/
======
adamdoupe
Congrats to both sites, although I rarely visit Digg anymore and am addicted
to Facebook. Honestly, I'd rather have the market that Facebook has, rather
than the Digg market. I believe because of it's start, Facebook has a solid
hold on the college age market, while digg has a nice footing in the geek
area.

------
zx76
Thought this was quite interesting: "Average stay on MySpace is 2x more time
than on Facebook." What you think? Comment 4 was also quite interesting!

